# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  San Diego

## Jeanette

I am taking a spontaneous 4 day trip to San Diego in two weeks. Ideally, I would love to stay one night in the heart of San Diego and a few nights on the ocean with the ability to walk to great restaurants and nightlife. I was thinking about La Jolla for the few days on the beach.

Any recommendations?

----------


## andynap

I would go the opposite way and go to Coronado and stay at the Dell.

----------


## Rosemary

Or in la Jolla stay at La Valencia.  It is in the heart of the village, across the street from the beach.  And it's pink.

----------


## katva

"  And it's pink. "

Rosemary!  ---That, alone, would make me want to stay there, too :)   Too funny!

----------


## Grey

Yes, La Valencia, for all the reasons that Rosemary described.  Perfect location.  

It has been a few years but we ate at Georges at the Cove and really enjoyed it.  Right down the street from La Valencia.

----------


## Jeanette

> "  And it's pink. "
> 
> Rosemary!  ---That, alone, would make me want to stay there, too :)   Too funny!



Ladies, I discovered the La Valencia website today and I am in love! It is iconically PINK, oceanfront and walkable to the village of La Jolla. 

I had to cancel a trip to stay at the Del Coronado after 9/11 and I have wanted to visit there since. I will save that treasure for my next trip and make sure to stop there for a sunset martini in two weeks.

Thank you!

----------


## andynap

Well you never said you wanted pink.

----------


## KevinS

Andy, I was with you.  Hotel Del all the way.

----------


## Rosemary

We have never stayed there, but I have heard it is lovely.  A classic.

----------


## andynap

> Andy, I was with you.  Hotel Del all the way.




And you don't have to walk to the beach.

----------


## KevinS

Someday, in person, I'll tell you and Rosemary  a tale or two about sailboat racing (not by me) on San Diego Bay.  Future technology today.

----------


## TPunch42

San Diego weather has been fantastic the last few weeks. It was 90 today and beautiful.  La Jolla is a great part of the city!! and more central than Coronado, be sure to get up to Del Mar also if you get a chance. But If you have time to go down to the Hotel Del Coronado and wander around it is worth the visit. Coronado is great fun to rent bikes on and explore, too.  The gaslamp area  or Little Italy in downtown have great restaurants and shops and are walkable. PM me if you would like any other recommendations.  Have a great visit!

----------


## Jeanette

Well, the weather on the east coast has been far from fantastic, so San Diego sunshine sounds divine right now. You confirmed what I read about Coronado vs. La Jolla. I would love to stay at the Del, but I prefer to be in La Jolla. Thanks for the heads up about Del Mar, I'll check it out and I'll be sure to PM you for other recommendations. Merci.

----------


## fins85258

Check out the La Jolla Beach and Tennis Club, they also may own the La Jolla Shores right next door. Great shopping and restaurants in the area within 1-3 blocks and the Scripps pier is up the beach 3/4 of a mile.


http://www.ljbtc.com/default.aspx?sr...le_LJBTC_brand

http://www.ljshoreshotel.com/?src=pp...ljshores_brand


These 3 are on the beach below down town La Jolla

http://www.scrippsinn.com/
http://www.lajollacove.com/
http://www.pantaiinn.com/


These 2 area are about 1 mile apart by car and a half mile as the crow flys

----------


## Jeanette

Thanks for taking the time to post these links, Fins. The La Jolla area looks spectacular. It must be awesome to wake up everyday and live there.

----------


## fins85258

OK, Last one

Now at one time or another I have stayed at each of these places I listed above but the last time I was there my K2 and I met up with my sister and brother in law for my sons USMC boot camp graduation and stayed at this funky little place.  It's a 1/4 mile south of Downtown so you'll have to walk a bit or drive but it's real quite and comfy.

http://www.redwoodhollow-lajolla.com/rooms.htm

That's all.............~~^~/\~

----------


## Dorocke

We went to a great restaurant in LaJolla... I think it was called "George's"?  It was outdoor deck/roof seating, very hip vibe, and I had the best fish tacos I've ever had in my life!  The views were phenom too.  This was it- (the Ocean Terrace):

http://www.georgesatthecove.com/

----------


## Jeanette

Thanks, Ashley. I think that's the same restaurant Kristin mentioned. With two great recommendations, I'll be sure to go. The oceanfront setting looks perfect for sunset cocktails before dinner.

----------

